

Potato Peeler as a Service - stoodder
http://nickgartmann.com/2013/02/17/PPaaS-potato-peeler-as-a-service/

======
cedricd
Maybe you should make a SAAS to help identify startups that are worth paying
attention to :)

~~~
nickgartmann
If I knew which ones to pay attention to, I'd be a rich investor by now!

------
noamsml
I think overall the big difference I see between interesting startups and
boring ones is that interesting startups try to expand into a wider platform
rather than just solve the small problem they were designated to solve.

~~~
nickgartmann
Do you think thats a product of people solving their own problem, then
expanding into fixing the issue for pretty much everyone (a la heroku)? Or is
it just projects that have that larger vision?

